# Carro controlado desde android con bluetooth



## oskr (Ene 10, 2013)

hola les presento mi carro a control remoto con pic 18f4550, comunicado por bluetooth desde android, cualquier pregunta estoy para ayudar. Les dejo el enlace de youtube


----------



## marvinxela (Ene 12, 2013)

Que tal Oscar, antes que todo felicitarte por el proyecto que has realizado por el tiempo que le has dedicado a esto , tengo un par de dudas , que modulo de bluetooth usaste? y en que programaste android eclipse o en cual programa? 

como puedo realizar este proyecto paso a paso, para poder comprenderlo?
pues estoy pensando en abrir una chapa electrica por medio de este proceso,
gracias.


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 12, 2013)

hola oskr!!!
   Yo también soy aficionado a el aeromodelismo, carros, robotica y todo lo relacionado con la mecánica y electrónica y me gusto mucho tu proyecto


----------



## sobreviviente33 (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola oskr:

Felicidades por tu trabajo, y una duda (la misma que marvinxela) que modulo bluetooth usaste? Muchas gracias


----------



## oskr (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola muchas gracias, bueno con respecto al modulo bluetooth que uso es de la marca Linvor, y creo que es Linvor Blue T. 2.0V

les adjunto el pdf. del modulo


----------



## Renoxxx (Ene 15, 2013)

Felicidades por tu trabajo, el modulo que usaste es un HC-06 y usa un protocolo UART como salida al pic, te recomiendo probar el HC-05 son 2 dollares mas pero trabaja a mayores velocidades y puede establecer comunicacion master/slave.

Nuevamente felicidades esta muy bien hecho el carrito.


----------



## Melghost (Ene 15, 2013)

Felicidades, oskr, buen trabajo.


----------

